# Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln: Lars Wernicke



## Thomas9904 (14. August 2017)

Redaktionell








*Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln:
Lars Wernicke​*
Lars Wernicke steht sinnbildlich für den Kampf von Anglern gegen immer weitere Verbote und Einschränkungen. Gegen Politik und Behörden und Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei mobilisierte er Angler, Kutterkapitäne, Wirtschaft, Presse etc., um einen lautstarken und öffentlich wahrnehmbaren Protest zu organisieren. 
Obwohl bereits von der Politik für Mai angekündigt, verhinderte er damit bis heute das Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt.

Und das, obwohl der DAFV (auch für seine direkt betroffenen Mitgliedsverbände DMV, LSFV-SH und LAV-MeckPomm) quasi schon eingeschränkten Verboten gegenüber den Staatssekretären in Bundeslandwirtschafts- und Bundesumweltministerium den Weg freigemacht hatte:





Er hat sich nicht beirren lassen, lud sogar immer wieder auch die anglerfeindlichen Verbände im DAFV zum mitmachen ein - obwohl, wie erwartbar, von dort kaum richtige Unterstützung kam.

Die erfuhr er mit Anglerdemo aber von vielen Anglern, der Politik, Medien und den Menschen vor Ort in Fehmarn und Heiligenhafen. 

Während der DAFV (auch für seine Mitgliedsverbände) Verboten quasi schon zustimmte (s.o.).

Und während der DAFV und Konsorten bei Staatssekretären hängen blieb, schaffte es Lars Wernicke bis zur Kanzlerin, woraus dann auch die klare Aussage bei der CDU/CSU-Antwort zu unserem Wahlprüfstein resultierte:


			
				CDU schrieb:
			
		

> Das gilt auch für die Schutzgebiete der AWZ in Nord- und Ostsee. Es gibt keinen ausreichenden wissenschaftlichen Nachweis, dass die Angelfischerei hier zu einer Belastung führt. Sandbänke und Riffe sind durch die Angelfischerei nicht gefährdet.
> Hier treten wir ganz klar der Auffassung der bisherigen SPD-Bundesumweltministerin entgegen.




Hier die Aktionen, welche Lars Wernicke mit Anglerdemo zum Kampf gegen Angelverbote initiierte, (mit) organisierte und durchführte:
Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund Fragen- und Infothread der Orga

Video: Anglerdemo Fehmarn

Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter

Das OFFIZIELLE VIDEO zur Anglerdemo 2.0 - GÄNSEHAUT!!!

Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale

Anglerdemo 3.0: Merkel kommt nach Heiligenhafen!

Presseinfo zur Anglerdemo 3.0 und Übergabe einer Resolution an Bundeskanzlerin Merkel

Video: Kanzlerin Merkel zu Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt

*Wir ehren Lars Wernicke für seinen engagierten, rein privaten Einsatz für Angler und das Angeln! 
Für seinen engagierten Kampf gegen Angelverbote, anglerfeindliche Politik und Behörden und gegen einknickende Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei im DAFV! Sowie stellvertretend  für ALLE, von Anglern, über Kutterkapitäne, Wirtschaft, Tourismus bis hin zur Bevölkerung vor Ort auf Fehmarn und in Heiligenhafen, die hier an der Seite der richtigen Angler gekämpft haben.*

Lars Wernicke ist Mitglied im Forum vom Anglerboard:
Fisherbandit1000


--------------------------------------------------------​*Lars Wernickes anglerischer Lebenslauf*
Angler seit 1975 (mit 4 Jahren begonnen in Dänemark)

Die ersten Jahre auf Plattfisch vom Boot mit Papa, als Jugendlicher auf Aal und Forelle

Mit eigenem Auto dann in den 90’ern viel auf Meerforelle (Spinnfischen), Plattfisch (Brandung, meistens Langeland und Fehmarn) und Dorsch (Kutter Heiligenhafen)

Seit 20 Jahren Zander und Aal am NOK und Elbe, Meerforelle an Flüssen/ Bächen (Bramau, Stör, Dänemark) und vom Strand und Dorsch vom Boot (Langeland, Als, Fehmarn)

Seit einigen Jahren überwiegend nur noch Dorsch vom eigenen Boot auf Langeland und Fehmarn, ab und an mal auf Zander an NOK und Elbe

--------------------------------------------------------​
*Warum das Anglerboard ehrt​*Ob in Verbänden, Vereinen, aus Firmen, Stiftungen, der Dienstleistung für Angler oder einfach ganz privat:
In den Zeiten, in denen Angler immer mehr eingeschränkt werden, in denen Angeln verboten oder so stark reglementiert wird, dass man es gleich ganz lassen kann, stehen doch immer mehr Kämpfer für Angler auf.

Die sich, oft zusammen mit anderen, engagiert dafür einsetzen, dass Angler nicht immer mehr an den Rand der Gesellschaft gedrückt werden und als teilweise fast schon "kriminell" eingestuft werden.

Die für den Erhalt der Angelmöglichkeiten statt für Verbote und Einschränkungen kämpfen.

Die gegen Regierungen, Verwaltungen, Behörden, spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie, und leider auch oft genug gegen die naturschützenden Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei zu Felde ziehen, von denen ja immer wieder neue und abstruse Forderungen für Einschränkungen, Verbote und Aussperrungen kommen.

Die aufzeigen, wie wertvoll Angeln in den verschiedensten Bereichen sein kann, ob für Kinder und Jugendliche beim kennen lernen einer so sinnvollen Freizeitgestaltung draussen in der Natur!

Auch, welche positiven Aspekte das Angeln für seelische wie körperliche Gesundheit haben kann, welche Leistungen Angler und Gewässerbewirtschafter AUF EIGENE Kosten durch Gewässerpflege und Hege für die Gesellschaft erbringen!

Die die Aspekte des Sozialen, der Gemeinsamkeit, gerade auch der Verständigung sowohl im lokal/regionalen Umkreis bis hin zu letztlich auch der Völkerverständigung dienenden Angelveranstaltungen, an denen man Teilnehmer mehrerer Nationen zusammen bringt, erkennen und fördern.

Auch gerade dadurch, dass in vielen europäischen Nachbarländer das Angeln viel einfacher und unbürokratischer möglich ist, nutzen viele deutscher Angler gerade in grenznahen Gebieten  diese Möglichkeiten, nehmen andere mit und fördern so auch den europäischen Gedanken.

Dass zudem das Angeln eine große, bis in die Bronzezeit zurückreichende Tradition und Kultur als sinnvolle Freizeitbeschäftigung hat und eigentlich ein schützenswertes Kulturgut wäre, wird auch immer wieder von engagierten Kämpfern für Angler und das Angeln eingebracht.

Auch gibt es viele, die dafür kämpfen, dass Angler zusammen mit anderen Nutzern und damit realen Schützern ein Gegengewicht zur spendensammelnden Mainstreamschützerindustrieideologie setzen, ob aus den Bereichen Jagd, Fischerei oder Landwirtschaft und Landbevölkerung. 

*Viel zu oft gehen aber solche lobenswerten Initiativen unter.*

Verbände oder Vereine haben oft keine gute Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, Privatleute sind oft auch nicht an Öffentlichkeit oder Ehrungen interessiert, sondern kämpfen einfach für "die Sache", die Angler, das Angeln.  

*Ein Grund mehr, dass wir uns mal dran machen, Menschen vorzustellen, die sich in besonderem Maße für Angler und das Angeln einsetzen.*


Ob sie Angler sind oder für Angler arbeiten oder mit Anglern kooperieren, ob in Verein, Verband  oder Firma - wichtig ist nur:
*Für Angler und Angeln, gegen immer mehr Verbote und Einschränkungen.*

Im Laufe der Zeit werde ich hier nacheinander einstellen, wen wir von Redaktionsseite meinen, da loben zu müssen und für würdig halten. 

Selbstverständlich könnt ihr auch gerne eure Vorschläge für solche tollen Menschen, die für Angler und Angeln engagiert kämpfen, mit Begründung natürlich, einbringen.

ALLE Genannten werden unabhängig davon, in welcher Reihenfolge sie eingestellt werden, auf Platz 1 stehen, es gibt keine Wertung/Ranking. 

*Alle, die sich so für Angler und das Angeln engagieren, sind nämlich eh immer die Besten, auf Platz 1!!*

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln: Lars Wernicke*

Als Medienpartner der Anglerdemo habe ich "hautnah" mitbekommen, wie Lars sich eingesetzt hat für Angler und Anglern.

Was zeigt, mit wie wenig (Ressourcen), dafür mit viel Einsatz wie viel erreichbar ist für Angler und Angeln!

Meinen Dank daher auch noch persönlich an Lars - und an alle, die von Anglern und organisierten Sport- und Angelfischern bezahlt werden:
Nehmt euch ein Beispiel!!

Es gibt ja auch weitere gut Beispiele:
Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln: Dirk Sazalowski

 Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln: Werner Klasing


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln: Lars Wernicke*

war mein Tip doch richtig
Glückwunsch an Lars, ich hoffe Du machst weiter so


----------



## bacalo (14. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln: Lars Wernicke*

Absolut richtig diese Wahl!
 #6#6


----------



## Meefo 46 (14. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln: Lars Wernicke*

Moin .


Das hat Lars sich auch Verdient durch unermüdlichen Einsatz.

Auch hier noch mal Danke Lars danke auch dem ganzen Team das dahinter 

stand.Man kann es nicht oft genug Schreiben.


----------



## Hering 58 (14. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln: Lars Wernicke*

Glückwunsch Lars, machst weiter so. #6


----------



## Dennis Knoll (14. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln: Lars Wernicke*

Er gehört mit seiner Arbeit auch nach ganz oben.
Daher großes Danke für die Einsatz. Verdiente Ehrung.


----------



## Nuesse (14. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln: Lars Wernicke*

Danke Lars !


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln: Lars Wernicke*

Vielen Dank! Natürlich werde ich/ werden wir weiterkämpfen. Auch wenn es zur Zeit öffentlich ziemlich ruhig um uns ist, sind wir im Hintergrund weiter sehr aktiv.

Wir haben in den kommenden Wochen diverse Termine mit verschiedenen Politikern und Parteien zum Thema Angeln. Hierbei geht es nicht nur um die Angelverbote in den AWZ, sondern auch um viele "grundsätzliche" Dinge, u.a. auch um Naturschutzverbände wie den NABU. Das ist ja seit einiger Zeit ein elendiges Thema hier in S-H.

Wir stehen auch in regelmäßigem Austausch mit der SPD in Berlin, aber natürlich auch mit der CDU Bundestagsfraktion. Zur Zeit verdichten sich die Hinweise, dass Ministerin Hendricks mit aller Gewalt die Angelverbote noch vor der Bundestagswahl erlassen wird- sommit setzen wir aktuell alle Hebel in Bewegung, um das noch irgendwie zu verhindern. Anscheinend sieht sich momentan niemand in der Lage oder ist gewillt die Ministerin auszubremsen. Somit ruht unsere Hoffnung weiterhin auf unserer Bundeskanzlerin, mit derem Büro wie im engen Austausch stehen.

Das mal zur aktuellen Lage.

Nebenbei reisen wir auch noch durch Schleswig- Holstein und erzählen "hier und da" ein wenig aktuelles zur Situation. Auch darüber werden wir sicherlich bald mal berichten. Die Printmedien interessieren sich auch für uns, so zum Beispiel "Rute und Rolle". Auch da gab es einige Fragen von uns zu beantworten und das Ergebnis sollte in der kommenden Ausgabe (16.08) erscheinen.

Viele Dinge können wir momentan nicht so veröffentlichen wie wir germe möchten, da wir unsere vertraulichen Quellen nicht gefährden können. Hierfür bitten wir um Verständnis!

Also, wir sind weiterhin aktiv und kämpfen weiter!


----------



## Franz_16 (14. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln: Lars Wernicke*

Man muss schon irgendwie etwas verrückt sein um als Privatmann auf die Idee zu kommen, so ein Projekt wie Anglerdemo auf die Beine zu stellen. 

Umso erstaunlicher ist es was ais dieser Idee mittlerweile geworden ist. 

Lars, Danke für Deinen unermüdlichen Einsatz und vor allem für deine nicht enden wollende Ausdauer wenn es um die Belange der Angler geht! #r


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln: Lars Wernicke*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Man muss schon irgendwie etwas verrückt sein um als Privatmann auf die Idee zu kommen, so ein Projekt wie Anglerdemo auf die Beine zu stellen.



"Irgendwie etwas verrückt" reicht da nicht- Du hast mich doch kennengelernt :q...


----------



## Lubina (14. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln: Lars Wernicke*

Wenn es jemand verdient hat, dann DU lieber Lars!!!#6#6#6
Herzlichen Glückwunsch!:vik:
Dickes Danke für Deinen unermüdlichen Einsatz für ALLE Angler!!! 
(...auch wenn das leider immer noch nicht alle begriffen haben #c )

Ich jedenfalls werde auch zukünftig bei den Anglerdemos dabei sein, wenn es sich irgendwie zeitlich einrichten lässt!:vik:
.


----------



## angler1996 (14. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln: Lars Wernicke*



Lubina schrieb:


> Wenn es jemand verdient hat, dann DU lieber Lars!!!#6#6#6
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch!:vik:
> Dickes Danke für Deinen unermüdlichen Einsatz für ALLE Angler!!!
> (...auch wenn das leider immer noch nicht alle begriffen haben #c )
> ...


.
 ob alle Angler das begriffen haben k.A

 deshalb aus Sachsen -Lars , ich frage mich, wie Du das zeitlich hinbekommen hast, meine Hochachtung, für Inhalte  / Ziele und einfach Machen

 Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln: Lars Wernicke*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Man muss schon irgendwie etwas verrückt sein um als Privatmann auf die Idee zu kommen, so ein Projekt wie Anglerdemo auf die Beine zu stellen.
> 
> Umso erstaunlicher ist es was ais dieser Idee mittlerweile geworden ist.
> 
> Lars, Danke für Deinen unermüdlichen Einsatz und vor allem für deine nicht enden wollende Ausdauer wenn es um die Belange der Angler geht! #r



Klasse zusammen gefasst, Franz!!

Auch nochmal meine persönliche Hochachtung für Lars, nicht zu vergessen aber auch alle drumrum, von den Kutterkäptn`s, EGOH, Wirtschaft, Tourismus, Fehmarn-Angler.net, Angler und die Leute von vor Ort.. 

Ich empfinde es durchaus selber auch als Ehre, dass das Anglerboard da als Medienpartner mit unterstützen durfte..

Werden wir selbstverständlich auch gerne weiterhin!!

Und ich freue mich, Lars auf der Anglerdemo Fehmarn dann auch endlich persönlich kennen gelernt zu haben (neben vielen anderen, die ich dort das erste mal getroffen habe).

Und wenn ich dran denke, wie viel Geld organisierte Sport- und Angelfischerverbänden ihren Verbänden zum verbrennen geben für Nullleistung!!

Und was Lars mit Anglerdemo alles in der Praxis erreicht hat (dass dass Thema bei der Kanzerlin angekomen ist genauso wie dass entgegen der Äußerungen von Hendricks, Hagedorn und Rodust die Verordnung mit den Angelverboten doch nicht im Mai unterzeichnet wurde!), *rufe ich dazu auf, eure Versagerverbände zu verlassen und das Geld Anglerdemo zu spenden, damit die nicht jedem Cent nachrennen müssen *:
Anglerdemo - die wirklich was für Angler und das Angeln tun!​


> Anglerdemo 4.0 anglerdemo@online.de
> Konto: WiSH , Verwendungszweck: "Anglerdemo", Volksbank Ostholstein Nord eG
> IBAN DE37 2139 0008 0000 9082 15


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln: Lars Wernicke*

guter Aufruf Thomas


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln: Lars Wernicke*

danke....


----------



## saza (15. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln: Lars Wernicke*

Glückwunsch. Das hast du dir redlich verdient. Gratulation an das Team vom Anglerboard. Da ehrt ihr den Richtigen


----------



## Franky (15. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln: Lars Wernicke*

Das hat aber auf sich warten lassen... :q
Super gemacht, Lars!! Vollkommen verdient. Danke!


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln: Lars Wernicke*



Franky schrieb:


> Das hat aber auf sich warten lassen... :q


Alle auf einmal wär auch doof gewesen..

Und weitere Vorschläge gerne gesehen...

1 hab ich noch, dauert aber noch bis Mitte näxtes Jahr voraussichtlich...

UND  - Reihenfolge eh wurscht:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ALLE Genannten werden unabhängig davon, in welcher Reihenfolge sie eingestellt werden, auf Platz 1 stehen, es gibt keine Wertung/Ranking.
> 
> *Alle, die sich so für Angler und das Angeln engagieren, sind nämlich eh immer die Besten, auf Platz 1!!*
> 
> Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Wander-HH (16. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln: Lars Wernicke*

Mehr als hoch verdient.|schild-g 

Lars für DAFV-Präsident. |director:


----------



## magic.j (25. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln: Lars Wernicke*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Redaktionell
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln: Lars Wernicke*

Zur Erinnerung auch 2018:
NICHT VERGESSEN! 

Danke für den Einsatz!


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln: Lars Wernicke*

.und haben nur einmal nur Dich;-)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QyOBuwYrtVc


----------

